# Work vehicles



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

I recently traded my 15mpg work truck for a 30mpg car/small SUV. I no longer needed a "work truck" after getting out of the _full-time_ biz, so I felt the need and I acted on it quickly for budget reasons and environmental concerns. 

So, with the environment seeming to be the hot topic of the century and gas prices only rising, I am curious to know who has changed vehicles or considered doing so, to become more energy efficient, cost effective, etc?


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

That's a good thing rich. I'm almost in the same position of going part time.

This is something I've thought about. I like a full size van or suburban.

Suburbans were the original utility vehicle. Being in the business is a good reason to own a truck, compared to someone who doesn't need it to do their job. So this is something to think about.


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

man...I sure hope others are thinking about these things, afterall they may shape our future

thanks for your post Joe

what's your full time gig going to be?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Rich said:


> I recently traded my 15mpg work truck for a 30mpg car/small SUV. I no longer needed a "work truck" after getting out of the _full-time_ biz, so I felt the need and I acted on it quickly for budget reasons and environmental concerns.
> 
> So, with the environment seeming to be the hot topic of the century and gas prices only rising, I am curious to know who has changed vehicles or considered doing so, to become more energy efficient, cost effective, etc?


We have a fleet of trucks and have in the past year made a very concentrated effort to facilitate a carpooling program. Having 3 or 4 people riding in a truck saves alot of gas $. 

Another related phenomenon is the homeowners you see at Home Depot hopping out of their spit-shined clean 1 ton trucks that they commute back and forth to the office and haul 2x4's on saturday with. They always have brand new Carhartts on too. I guess there are guys out there who fantasize about being in the trades.


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

Rich said:


> man...I sure hope others are thinking about these things, afterall they may shape our future
> 
> thanks for your post Joe
> 
> what's your full time gig going to be?


I don't want a full time gig. I want to work part time from now on. I've no kids, wife, debt etc. Don't want to be chasing that carrot on the stick any more. Spent a lot of time BEING a painter instead of BEING Tim Johnson.

I do have an idea that might work out in the next couple of years, and that is to try and take over a buddys defunct antique restoration shop.


----------



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

Good for you! Enjoy life a bit.....were not here forever.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I will buy a new van this year i imagine. I need to down size the motor to a 6. It will give me a little bit of a break compared to my older 8


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> I will buy a new van this year i imagine. I need to down size the motor to a 6. It will give me a little bit of a break compared to my older 8


We have a van with a 6...don't get your hopes up!


----------



## Housepainter (Jan 6, 2008)

I have a Honda CRV 2002 Model it gets about 20-21 also have a 1993 Ford F-150 it gets 18-19 with a V8. 

In the CRV--I can carry a 5 foot Folding ladder and also at least 1 of the multi-ladders, like a little giant or Werner multi unit, plus bins that have various painting supplies etc. Works well on job of one or two rooms. If someone wanted to take their time packing they most likely could get two of the multi ladders in the storage area.


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

my new ride


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

I could've saved $15k if I bought this instead

you guys seen this car yet...I'm not seeing how this could work with the way we drive in the US....it screams "roadkill"

http://jalopnik.com/343003/the-2500-tata-nano-unveiled-in-india


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

*nice suv*



Rich said:


> my new ride


The suv looks great Rich.

My guess is it will carry 
a laptop
a set of golf clubs
a fishin rod
couple gallons of paint & a set up
cell phone & gps
tickets to ball game
I think you'll have lots of fun with that new vehicle!
Kinda wish the greenies would let em build something like the TaTa Nano here, again, but it'll never happen...
I could work out of a Nano for 20% of my jobs... and I'd do it!


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

there was one displayed at our local mall, claims they were able to fit 35 clowns inside


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

whether or not it moves with 35 clowns is another story


----------



## Painter James (Aug 27, 2007)

Good thinking on downsizing when you can, but have to say I don't buy the garbage-line of "the world's ending" a la Al Gore and company. Saving on gas money, however, that's another thought...


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> We have a van with a 6...don't get your hopes up!



My thought also, I have a dodge truck w/ the small 8 thinking I was doing better by it, but actually the hemi is such a better motor and with better, smoother acceleration I have been told my mpg wouldn't suffer much at all. I like to be able to merge on the HWay with jamming the gas pedal to get into the crazy traffic around here


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

timhag said:


> there was one displayed at our local mall, claims they were able to fit 35 clowns inside


Is this the car from India? With millions of these on the roads in India and China, all tho it may get get gas mileage the people getting these in those countries are people who do not drive now at all. The deman for oil will go even higher! 
Its really time to have our politicians get the oil co's hands out of there pockets and tell them its time to create another fuel source and no corn is not the answer. We have the technology to do it.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

MAK-Deco said:


> Its really time to have our politicians get the oil co's hands out of there pockets and tell them its time to create another fuel source and no corn is not the answer. We have the technology to do it.


I hope everyone takes note of the words "and no corn is not the answer"

This is true for a couple of important reasons.

A) it raises the cost of a food staple

and more importantly from a petroleum and environmental standpoint

B) to grow enough corn (or soy beans) zillions of tons of PETROLEUM based fertilizers will be used. The massive use of petroleum is just shifted. AND the runoff from over-fertilizing pollute our rivers and oceans.

Myself, I'm going with a natural fuel, methane. :whistling2: 
Certainly when I run out, there will alawys be an abundance of that in the halls of congress :thumbup:


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

MAK-Deco said:


> Is this the car from India? With millions of these on the roads in India and China, all tho it may get get gas mileage the people getting these in those countries are people who do not drive now at all. The supply oil will go even higher!
> Its really time to have our politicians get the oil co's hands out of there pockets and tell them its time to create another fuel source and no corn is not the answer. We have the technology to do it.


MAK, yes this is the new car from India. We were working an exterior last week and one happened to drive by. My first thought was man, I hope that car doesn't get into an accident. Sure to be casualties.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

I don't think going from just a 8 to 6 will do it for you. Yes it mite help. At the same time you need to look at the whole picture. I have had 6 8 and currently a diesel. All Ford vans not that I am a Ford man. Gearing is a big part of it, tires and so on. The other thing you need to look at is the weight that you care. Ya I keep getting bigger vans from the 150 to now the 350 But after a few years the lighter ones tail drags I have gotten the best Mileage out of the Diesel but with the swing of fuel price from being the cheapest the most expensive. I end up still losing in this game of cost.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

[email protected]ast.net said:


> But after a few years the lighter ones tail drags .


Boy ain't that the truth, my tail is REALLY dragging, I'm just thankful I don't have breasts


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

daArch said:


> I'm just thankful I don't have breasts


That's debatable. :jester:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

ProWallGuy said:


> daArch said:
> 
> 
> > I'm just thankful I don't have breasts
> ...


SHHHHHH. Don't tell them how you know. Remember, what goes on at CMDB STAYS on the Cape.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

There is a guy around here who hauls a small trailer with ladder racks on top. He uses a Jetta diesel (about 48 mpg when not pulling trailer) and I thought that may be the way to go. Looks silly but must save some serious money on fuel costs.
Currently use the truck to get the materials and tools to the job, and drive a Camry back and forth until the job is done. On small jobs, just use the truck.


----------



## Mark of Jacksonville (Feb 8, 2008)

daArch,

If you're serious about switching to methane, I'm sure many of us would be willing to chip and send you what we're either letting go to waste or burning for amusement. How many jars do you need to get started?:whistling2:


----------

